# Free as in Free FreeBSD Wallpapers



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 1, 2021)

I've collected several FreeBSD wallpapers over the years and with Gimp manipulating the images made a few myself. Some are not FreeBSD related or feature Beastie, but the black box of delight to Daemons in our service. These only reflective of my acts as a Daemon independent. Any Glory they bring be to Beastie and the Daemon Hoard.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## phell (Mar 5, 2021)

more wallpapers


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 5, 2021)

remember this?
this girl pass over the years in all my desktops...


----------



## a6h (Mar 6, 2021)

Trihexagonal: Can we share your wallpapers else where? If so how should I credit you on the post (outside of the this Forums).


----------



## Snurg (Mar 6, 2021)

vigole said:


> Trihexagonal: Can we share your wallpapers else where? If so how should I credit you on the post (outside of the this Forums).


Isn't there a wallpapers section on the FreeBSD site?
Maybe this would be the best place?

I'd like sort of survey/voting for the best ones, and after the copyright/distribution question turns out the images can be shared freely, they should be placed there 
Or, could we make a sticky thread editable only for mods and make Trihexagonal our wallpaper mod, so he can place the winner wallpapers there?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 6, 2021)

I used to host them on my site but don't have anywhere else to post them now. I don't want the burden of Moderator of Free as in Freedom placed on my list of tainted Titles taken or credit given me for something done for the Glory of Beastie and the Hoard.

I say "post 'em if you got 'em, steal and/or rework them if you don't" and post them here like a true Daemon would, In My Personal Pirate Opinion. Not every one has to like my poetic penguin phunnies.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 7, 2021)

Somebody else has his name on the top image filename so I didn't re-size it or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 24, 2021)

Caught the old timers by surprise.


----------



## fjdlr (Mar 24, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 9459
> View attachment 9460
> View attachment 9461
> View attachment 9462
> ...


Cool !


----------



## Snurg (Apr 2, 2021)

New from Reddit:


----------



## tingo (Apr 2, 2021)

Ah - proof that redditers can't spell... (sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## Mjölnir (Apr 2, 2021)

Trihexagonal & wolffnx, can we have a hot spicy wallpaper with Ada Lovelace or any of the others as _"Oh, what a BSD!"_?  That'd be great!
EDIT Variation:
@top: _"My favourite BSD"_
[image of A.Lovelace or other smart woman with devil's horns & holding the fork]
@below (small font): her name + _", computer science wizzard"_
and _"FreeBSD - the power to serve"_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2021)

I can.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> Trihexagonal & wolffnx, can we have a hot spicy wallpaper with Ada Lovelace or any of the others as _"Oh, what a BSD!"_?  That'd be great!


How's this at a moments notice?









Old photo filtering added.





I like strong women so don't even go there. Go tell Demonica, she's strong as I could make her.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Mjölnir (Apr 3, 2021)

On that 1st picture, please change _"Got root access?"_ & add FreeBSD's slogan _"the power to serve"_


----------



## Snurg (Apr 3, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> Old photo filtering added.
> 
> I like strong women so don't even go there. Go tell Demonica, she's strong as I could make her.



Apropos "strong women"... who is that lady?
I somehow doubt that it Ada Lovelace... Although her face looks similar, it is probably not Hanna Reitsch either, who was one of the most skilled pilots of her time.


----------



## tingo (Apr 3, 2021)

Amelia Earhart surely (without even searching).


----------



## Mjölnir (Apr 3, 2021)

I meant that picture with the little BSDie under that hot woman's _something_... (call it _Gates to hell_  if you like)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 3, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> I meant that picture with the little BSDie under that hot woman's _something_... (call it _Gates to hell_  if you like)


You've got all the makings of a Graphic Artist and know how to do it yourself now. You can even do that Graphic Breast Reduction Surgery on Develine you've been wanting me to do, if she doesn't get you with that pitchfork first.

No hand holding with anyone but Mary Lou.


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 6, 2021)

I dont know why coop devils woman never used for FreeBSD wallpapers




and yeah..i dont wanna now if I dont I am PC or not,I respect the womans but Im not a sheep or pet


----------



## Fuzzbox (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi,

My new motto.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 15, 2021)

I smoothed out the image insert and gave it a grey bg to make it look better. Than ever.


----------



## Tieks (Jun 26, 2021)

Great graphics. Suppose you could make a living with it.


----------



## astyle (Aug 12, 2021)

Quite frankly, that's Chun-Li (closest match, IMHO, the only difference is that Chun-Li's actual colors follow  the UCLA color scheme)









						Characters
					






					streetfighter.fandom.com
				



Trihexagonal , you do have a sense for making fantastic digital art... Do you have a Deviantart.com account?
In this thread, my favorite image is the one with palms and Saturn. If not for Saturn, I'd swear that place is a nameless beach in Puna area on the eastern tip of the Big Island of Hawaii. (Been there, so I would know! )


----------



## astyle (Sep 13, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 11337


Add Donald Duck in a green-themed outfit, put him on the fork, and this will be perfect!


----------



## rorgoroth (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 13, 2021)

rorgoroth said:


> View attachment 11341


Yoew sir!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 29, 2021)

Here come the tears again, vigole...




The Horror...The Horror...


----------



## qorg11 (Jul 6, 2022)

This thread is such a time travel.


----------



## yaslam (Dec 1, 2022)

Deleted member 30996 said:


> I've collected several FreeBSD wallpapers over the years and with Gimp manipulating the images made a few myself. Some are not FreeBSD related or feature Beastie, but the black box of delight to Daemons in our service. These only reflective of my acts as a Daemon independent. Any Glory they bring be to Beastie and the Daemon Hoard.
> 
> View attachment 9227
> 
> ...


Lol I love the tux wallpaper


----------

